# is wheatgrass to take during tx and 2ww



## TUBEROSE (Sep 3, 2008)

just wondered if anyone knows about wheatgrass capsules and if its ok to take them during tx and the 2ww? have read on this site that it can be helpful for implantation? but not much info on how much and for how long. Am also taking q10, omega 3-6-9  and pronatal vit. Are these ok to take during 2ww?

Many thanks for anyone who can advise!

love tuberose


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don;t knwo about the wheatgrass, but the vits and supps are ok
L X


----------

